# I need help finding an algorithm....



## McWizzle94 (May 6, 2008)

I am currently trying to learn the R2 part of the M2R2 method (before i used a combo of M2 and 3-cycle corners, but i wanna try this out), but i need help finding 2 more algs. The ones i need are to shoot to RBU and BUR. I know that you can just shoot to URB and then orient them later, but I would rather have an alg that shoots straight to the position i need. Thanks for any help you can provide.


Peace Out!!!


----------



## Lucas Garron (May 6, 2008)

Just re-orient in the slot:
U'LUL'U'LUL' R2 LU'L'ULU'L'U
LU'L'ULU'L'U R2 U'LUL'U'LUL'

EDIT:
Actually,
U'LUL'U'LU R2 U'L'ULU'L'U
U'L'ULU'L'U R2 U'LUL'U'LU


----------



## Stefan (May 6, 2008)

Or use the orientation alg without the R2:
(R U R2' U' R2 U' R' U) (R U R' U') (R2 U' R2 U)


----------



## Inusagi (May 6, 2008)

You could take a z' and do an OLL case and then the PLL.


----------



## McWizzle94 (May 7, 2008)

I think I shall go with Lucas's algs, except with a z2 so i can use R and U turns. Thanks everyone for your help!


----------

